# Looking for a substitute lead guitarist for a fun practice this Friday (Oct 01, 2021)



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

We have space reserved at Record Runner on Colonnade Rd. if anyone wants to jam with us. We're easy going and just happy if you wing it through the solo parts. We start at 19:00 and go to 22:00. No cost to you. Amps are provided but you can bring your own. We try to keep the volumes quite reasonable. Set list on request should you be interested.

Many of you have already played with us. Any takers? Our regular lead guitarist still hasn't put his camper away and is travelling from KOA to KOA.

It will be fun and no pressure. We have a lead singer, bassist, drummer and rhythm guitarist (me). Happy to have you join me on the rhythm parts too.

Reply here or PM me if interested.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Decided to throw the set list up here anyway. We aren't doing One Tree Hill.

1. Mary Jane's Last DanceTom PettyB♭m842. Hey JoeJimi HendrixE833. AlibiBradley CooperDm884. Dear Mr. FantasyBig Sugar A785. Sympathy for the DevilRolling StonesE1116. Hey JealousyGin BlossomsA1547. Cocaine CowgirlMatt Mays Em1328. QuestionsJakob DylanD1179. Blue on BlackKenny Wayne ShepherdD7810. TBDBreak11. Turn the PageBob SegerEm8012. GoodBetter Than EzraG11113. Simple ManLynyrd SkynyrdAm6014. Blow at High DoughTragically Hip E12315. One Tree HillU2C12316. TBD17. TBD18. Tweeter & The Monkey ManHeadstonesE14119. Can’t You SeeMarshall Tucker BandG8220. Further AgainStaggered CrossingDm14821. Locked in the Trunk of a CarTragically HipBm13022. BanditosThe RefreshmentsA147


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Surely someone wants to have fun on a Friday evening? What, do I also have to provide beer to get your lazy asses of the couch?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Very tempting and I would love to jam but I got prior commitments.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

If I wasn't already gigging that night and I was much closer, I'd have been all over that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Next time!


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

fun Set banditos is great


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Peel Ferrari said:


> fun Set banditos is great


Thanks, really hard to get the timing right on the fast switching between A and E after the phrase "we'll divvy up there". And there are several sections where the time signature changes. It's fun though.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

TBD is one of my faves too )


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Peel Ferrari said:


> TBD is one of my faves too )



Must go over well. It's in the set list three times.

I can really nail that one.


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

also, a great band that TBD


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Which TBD?

The Booze Doctors

The Big Dirks


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

Totally Biased Dimwits


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Racking my brains to figure out if TBD is a band or a song. What can I say, I’m tired lol.


----------

